# nutmeg/clove



## honor435 (Apr 6, 2009)

Anyone do a soap with these eo's?

yuck, i made up some added cinnamon, then orange, still smelled bad, didnt use!


----------



## 7053joanne (Apr 9, 2009)

I have used clove before.....but I actually prefer the FO because the smell isn't as harsh....same for cinnamon.


----------



## renaissancemom (Apr 12, 2009)

i am thinking about doing a peru balsam eo with ground cinn. and/or nutmeg. I want to try to make a fench toast like scent. do you think this combination would work?


----------

